# Prized Angora Rabbits Killed in San Antonio



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.ksat.com/news/21419636/detail.html


Prized Angora Rabbits KilledPOSTED: Sunday, October 25, 2009UPDATED: 9:09 am CDT October 26, 2009SAN ANTONIO -- [/b]Lupita Rocha is bracing for what she has to tell her brother when Pedro Gonzalez returns from out of town on Sunday. Six of his 14 beloved Angora rabbits were stabbed to death, according to San Antonio Police. A seventh will survive, but because of its other injuries, Rocha said a veterinarian has told her it is now paralyzed.Rocha also said she was told that rabbitâs terrified prize-winning mate died of a heart attack.âWho, who would do this?â said Rocha outside her brotherâs mobile home in the 7600 block of W. Military Drive. âI canât believe there are people out there who would brutally murder, I mean, stab them.âHer nephew, 15-year-old Jose Gonzalez, made the discovery Saturday morning. He had been staying with a relative while his father was out of town. When he arrived, Gonzalez said he saw their bodies scattered around the yard, some still in their open cages.âWe went to shows with them and win trophies,â he said. âWe had them for a long time, till now.âThe Angora rabbits, large enough to carry in your arms, have long, soft fur that their owner would groom regularly.âThis is rabbit fur,â said Rocha, holding up one of the scarves that her brother crocheted for young cancer patients.She also said her brother used the creatures in his job as a counselor for as therapy for his troubled patients.The rabbits had been kept in cages inside a shed with a lightweight door for ventilation from a fan. The door was broken off and tossed aside by the intruder.Animal Care Services and San Antonio Police are investigating.Neighbors like Euphenia DeLeon said few were aware Gonzalez kept rabbits.âHow are they going to respect a little animal, like it has no value, no feelings,â she said. âTheir lives deserve respect.ââIt was cruelty,â said Rocha. âI donât know who would do this or why they would do this.â[align=right] _Copyright 2009 by KSAT.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. _[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! how horrible, what a sicko, i seriously hope they catch whom ever did this, sick


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 27, 2009)

That's so wrong  Poor Bunny's didn't deserve that


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 27, 2009)

:tears2: Poor bunnies.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope, no... PRAY this person will be caught and brought to justice. What they did... I'm speechless. My thoughts go out to Pedro on the horrendous loss of his beloved pet's. It's obvious he loved them dearly and helped many other people through that love. 

ink iris: Be at peace bunnies :rainbow:


:sad:


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 27, 2009)

That's horrible!  He obviously really loved his rabbits, I can't believe a person would do this, whether it was revenge or a random attack there is no excuse.


----------



## wallice (Oct 28, 2009)

Its awful enough that this person killed bunnies, it makes me sick to think about...but their fur was used to knit for young cancer patients, and used as therapy animals! I hope whoever did that turns themselves in after hearing that. Though I bet they are the type to take candy from small kids, kick puppies, and insult the elderly.
Jerk...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 31, 2009)

That is absolutely awful!! I hope they catch the sicko that did that. Ugh that's awful... 

Those poor rabbits. 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel so bad for him to lose his bunny's like that, I mean its bad enough to lose them from illness or age, but so violently, poor bunny's. 

I also hope they catch him and string this person up by their :censored2:


----------



## BSAR (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh that is just insane. I can't believe someone would do that! Its shocking enough that someone would just kill rabbits like that, but stab them!? Thats horrible!


----------

